# Kittens and Raccoons



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

My neighbors across the street have been feeding a feral cat all winter. She got pregnant I think by the stray I have living in my garage. He is neutered now but she just had the kittens a week ago. 
The problem is there are raccoons in my neighbors barn so she had them next door to me in the vacant barn. The farm is for sale and no one including me gets along with these people. I have been working with my neighbors across the street to try and resolve this before something bad happens. The door to the barn is wide open so any predator can get in. 
We have no idea how many there are just that the mom goes in and out. She eats on my neighbors deck then leaves and comes back over here. They cannot catch her. 
I contacted a feral cat shelter. This nice gentleman offered to catch her this week then get the kittens. He places them all in a cage until the kittens are weaned. I am going to give my neighbors his number tomorrow. 
Here is the issue. It would be trespassing to go get the kittens and I know when I email them tomorrow they will not allow us to go over there. The owner is an attorney and I am sure for insurance purposes he will say no. In addition to that, while the farm was in business myself along with other angry neighbors called the police on them for barking dogs and animal control for irresponsibility. 
Any advice?
Also worried they will be over there this weekend because the farm is for sale and strangers will be looking at the property.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Blumpy,
Is there anyone that gets along with this person?
If so, maybe they could be "The Go Between" person...
Do you think the owner of the property would harm the cat and kittens?
It does sound like a tricky situation...
All Paws Crossed for a good outcome!
Sharon


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

are the people still living there that you don't get along with? if not i would just go get the kittens, maybe after dark so no one sees you...


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

I told my neighbors this morning I will go get them and don't care if the owner shows up. They have to get the mom first which isn't easy. I am leaving on vacation for 10 days Friday so I hope they catch her by then. This is so stressful.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Blumpy,
Good Luck to you guys! Keep us updated! 
Sharon


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Blumpy, any news on the situation with the neighbor and the kittens? 

Hope you enjoyed your vacation!


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

We cannot find the kittens. We look all the time and try to follow the mother but she gets away. I have a feeling something bad happened to them. It's been about 6 weeks so if they are still alive I hope we find them soon.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh no...I'm so sorry Blumpy....I will still keep All Paws Crossed, that the kittens can be found...
Have you checked with the neighbors? Sharon


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

Finally caught the mom and kittens. Mom is spayed now and kittens were all adopted by one owner. It was stressful but in the end great news.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh my gosh, that is great news. I had feared the worst.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Blumpy,
YAY!! Great job!:thumbup::thumbup:
This is wonderful news!
Sharon


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

My neighbor and I were not giving up. I think the mom is the last of the ferals that were not fixed. Let's hope so!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Good catch, Blumpy!


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

All three kittens were adopted by the same couple. They went to get two but didn't want to leave the third one behind. &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

YAY Blumpy!!
That's Great news!:thumbup::thumbup:
You've done a Wonderful thing for these guys!
Thank you for being so persistent! 
Sharon


----------

